# ok, searched, tried technical forums...nothing....please help!



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

I am about to install an Audi external wastegate on my XR4Ti and am having some issues getting the "ring" located on the bottom of the valve to un-seize itself from the wastegate. I have soaked it in penetrating lube for about a week to no avail.... Some have suggested taking the top off and removing the valve so I can persuade it out from the backside but I am concerned about getting another diaphram in time for my project completion. 
Any help would be greatly appreciated...
DISCLAIMER: I HAVE USED THE SEARCH FUNCTION AS WELL AS TECHNICAL FORUMS....
-R


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: ok, searched, tried technical forums...nothing....please help! (strictlyA2)*

I have removed the top on both of mine many time, and haven't had any problem with the diaphrams.
If you do need one they are relatively easy to get.
I'll post later a link as to get one.


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

thanks for the reply!...that is exactly what I needed to hear, I have been told that the diaphram needs to be replaced everytime the top comes off, but I have have always doubted that...Thanks in advance for the link!
-R


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: ok, searched, tried technical forums...nothing....please help! (Sepp)*

I have removed mine several times as well?


----------

